# Hydrogen Peroxide rinse/wash??



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

Can someone tell me how to do this? Do you dilute with water, how much? Do you use a bottle, sitz bath? Does it just get rid of the bad bacteria? Does it get rid of GBS? Is it good for overall vaginal health? THanks!


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I would not do it. Hydrogen peroxide is really strong stuff, I don't think it would be safe or comfortable to use it around delicate mucous membranes. It is also been proven to hinder healing of wounds.


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

Hydrogen peroxide is produced by your vaginal flora- it is safe to use diluted internally. Your flora produce H3O3 to kill off intruding bacteria and keep yeast in check. I have used it with great success for yeast infections, but I don't know about GBS first-hand. It can't hurt. Don't use it if you have open sores or tears.

I usually use about 1-2 tbsps in a cup of warm water and douche with it. No pain, just gets rid of the bad guys. Good luck!


----------



## wantads (Apr 1, 2006)

So you are not just using a peri bottle and spraying the outside?


----------



## Hopesmommy (Oct 23, 2006)

I tried diluted HP and will never, ever do that again. It made my tissue very red and inflamed.


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wantads* 
So you are not just using a peri bottle and spraying the outside?

I have used it both inside and out. I have never had problems with pain/irritation FWIW.


----------



## xelakann (Jul 30, 2007)

I posted this in another thread:

Strep B Douche (vaginal irrigation)

One part 3% Hydrogen Peroxide to four parts water (Hydrogen peroxide kills Strep B on contact, however, NEVER treat with undiluted Hydrogen Peroxide-too strong!))

Douche or irrigate once a day, every other day, for six days (a total of three treatments).

Also clean labia with same solution twice daily for all six days.

Optional additions to solution above:

3-4 drops of Tea Tree essential oil

30 drops of Barberry tincture

Though I didn't actually douche with it... I just squirted the area very thoroughly.


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh my, this scares me.

For a start - hydrogen peroxide is _very_ caustic.
I use the Clean & Clear face wash with 5% hydrogen peroxide (the stuff Jessica Simpson markets is similiar - only it has 2% hydrogen peroxide).
It literally burns zits off my face. It bleaches clothes and burns skin.

I'm sure it does kill bacteria - so does bleach.

If the vagina does produce H203 then it would do so in such a manner as to be naturally safe. I'm 100% sure it would be very very diluted compared to commercial preparations (which like I said, at 5% burns off zits).

Please be careful if douching with this while pregnant.


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

I just read up on this and its lactobacilli bacteria that produce hydrogen peroxide in the vagina and gut.

Why not start using some probiotics instead?
Perhaps insert a tab to encourage good bacteria growth to offset the Group B strep.

This sounds much safer than using a homemade chemical prep.


----------



## RhianaW14 (May 12, 2009)

I would never use that stuff internally. Also, with GBS, you don't know if its coming from your vagina, instestines, or rectum, so i dont know what good it would do you.


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greenmama2AJ* 
Oh my, this scares me.

For a start - hydrogen peroxide is _very_ caustic.
I use the Clean & Clear face wash with 5% hydrogen peroxide (the stuff Jessica Simpson markets is similiar - only it has 2% hydrogen peroxide).
It literally burns zits off my face. It bleaches clothes and burns skin.

I'm sure it does kill bacteria - so does bleach.

If the vagina does produce H203 then it would do so in such a manner as to be naturally safe. I'm 100% sure it would be very very diluted compared to commercial preparations (which like I said, at 5% burns off zits).

Please be careful if douching with this while pregnant.

Are you thinking of benzoyl peroxide? That stuff is commonly used in acne treatments and will bleach clothes and burn skin. I have never seen H3O3 in acne stuff...

xelakann- that is great advice, thanks!


----------



## mandarinoranges (Dec 22, 2013)

To clarify- OTC Hydrogen Peroxide is atomically H2O2, not H3O3.

Peroxide is completely safe to use on mucous membranes- For example, it can be safely used as a mouthwash, diluted with water or full strength.

I don't see any reason it would hurt you to use it as a vaginal wash or douche.


----------



## TweedleZee (Aug 11, 2014)

Iv been consuming q probiotic with lactobacilli. Also heard of consuming fresh garlic cloves for GBS. Haven't started taking garlic yet how3ver because Im scared of the throat/chest burn.


----------

